# Ick and Plants



## Franman (Jul 20, 2007)

How do you get rid of an Ick epidemic in a planted tank? Can aquari-sol or ick cure work? Whats best for the plants?


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Please refer to
http://www.fishforums.com/forum/fyi-your-info/17445-ich-fighting-west-texas-style.html

I did not observe adverse effects to my plants during treatment.

TR


----------



## Franman (Jul 20, 2007)

I've used aquarium salt before but it distroid my cabombas.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Franman said:


> I've used aquarium salt before but it distroid my cabombas.


Franman:

I do not understand this one.

Earlier I used a much more aggressive protocol in that I immediately induced 1tblspn/5G and cranked up the temperature to 86F.

This more aggressive protocol only very little affected some of my plants including several cabomba.

TR


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

Salt and plants are a no no. Very few are salt tolerant.

I used Ich Attack by Kordon, its all natural and such. Plants were fine. Also, make sure you turn the temp up to expose the ich to the medication (and remove all carbon)


----------

